# Beer/wine mix



## HammerOne (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anyone had the dogfish head that has red wine in it? I tasted it at a brewfest and thought it was good it never said what kind of wine it was or what the beer was. Im thinking it was a Belgian with a Merlot.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 12, 2010)

i just polished off a bottle of there raspberry and blueberry (the Black and Blue) beer last night....it doesnt have wine in it but it tastes like it could....very nice stuff..wehn u find out the name id love to try it, i got a brewery of theres down the road...


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes do tell us the name..


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 12, 2010)

was it Red and White???? 

http://www.beerpal.com/Dogfish-Head-Red-and-White-Beer/23546/

i THINK i had this one befoer and was really impressed....but ive drank since then and cant rememebr


----------

